# ABC27 in Harrisburg knocking out my 211



## jci-joe (Jun 29, 2005)

It seems everytime I tune to the digital OTA channel 27 in Harrisburg that my VIP211 box flips out and reboots. This is the only channel that does this and I have 100% signal strength. Anyone else have this issue in Harrisburg, PA or for that matter, anyone else have a local channel knocking out their system. Dish does not seem to be able to help me.


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't have Dishnetwork, but a while back there was a station in Chicago that would cause a similar problem with the tuner in my tv. It most likely is something wrong in the signal stream with that particular channel that your receiver doesn't like as was the case here.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I get 100% signal strength on all my OTA channels and my 211 is rock solid!


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Maybe you should contact the station and see if they have any suggestions. You could try an attenuator (there may have been one that came with your reciever). The only problem is that it could affect the signal on other channels that you currently recieve.


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

I had a local here that would lock up the 211. It is a problem with the psip data stream. Call the station.


----------

